# Mangrove Jacks Workhorse V Nottingham



## jimi (3/7/14)

I've not yet tried the workhorse but it sounds a lot like Notto. Hoping someone who has tried them both could describe how different or similar they are.
Thanks in advance


----------



## jimi (4/7/14)

I've skimmed through the mangrove jacks craft series thread and haven't found any comparisons. 
MJ retailers - you guys able to make a comparison between these two?


----------



## anthonyUK (4/7/14)

It doesn't sound like Nottingham to me but it could just be artistic license from the marketing types - A top fermenting yeast which produces a clean, crisp flavour suitable for a wide variety of styles with different fermenting temperatures.
Flocculation is also listed as medium whereas Nottingham is high.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/7/14)

Not sure if it helps, but I bottled the beer I made with M79 a few weeks ago - I was procrastinating bottling, but that's another story.

Attenuation - guesstimated as medium high - I mashed very high on this one and it still ate down to 1.011, in a beer that Windsor didn't get below 1.021.

Flocculation - high. This thing was a solid yeasty layer at the bottom - relatively thin, so it must have really sunk like a rock.

Lots of good peary esters too.


----------



## Nibbo (4/7/14)

Jimi, 
if you're driving past the shop, drop in and I'll give you a brochure on the yeast series. It has some good info in it.


----------



## jimi (4/7/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Not sure if it helps, but I bottled the beer I made with M79 a few weeks ago - I was procrastinating bottling, but that's another story.
> Attenuation - guesstimated as medium high - I mashed very high on this one and it still ate down to 1.011, in a beer that Windsor didn't get below 1.021.
> Flocculation - high. This thing was a solid yeasty layer at the bottom - relatively thin, so it must have really sunk like a rock.
> Lots of good peary esters too.


What temp did you have it at?
Part of my interest in the M79 is whether it can be subbed for Notto in an altbier at a pinch, or at least perform similarly at lower temps


----------



## jimi (4/7/14)

Nibbo said:


> Jimi,
> if you're driving past the shop, drop in and I'll give you a brochure on the yeast series. It has some good info in it.


Will do Nibbo. I've been reviewing what I can find online. I've got to get a few batches done to prep for a christmas in July and start the oktoberfest lagers soon, so time to brew up stocks.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/7/14)

jimi said:


> What temp did you have it at?
> Part of my interest in the M79 is whether it can be subbed for Notto in an altbier at a pinch, or at least perform similarly at lower temps


About 20 degrees - it's in my Hot water system cupboard in a Tassie winter.

When I was in BNE (and had proper temp control) I would run Notto at 14 degrees for faux lagers.

This isn't as clean but probably the most "British" dry yeast I've had - in terms of Esters. It's in a mild.

If it helps, I have run US05 at 15, it's dead clean (won 2nd in a lager category with it like this) - but not as quickly flocculent.

Look at the range of M79, I don't have the info off-hand, but reckon 16 would be doable.


----------



## dicko (4/7/14)

Here  is the info brochure on MJ yeasts.


----------



## jimi (4/7/14)

dicko said:


> Here  is the info brochure on MJ yeasts.


Cheers Dicko, very handy !


----------



## TimT (5/7/14)

Thanks Dicko, sharing that.


----------



## Nibbo (5/7/14)

That's the one Dicko. 
The one difference with the one you linked and the one I have in hard copy is mine has commercial craft yeast instructions as well if that's an interest for any home brewer. The pitching rates are a lot different.


----------



## dicko (5/7/14)

Nibbo said:


> That's the one Dicko.
> The one difference with the one you linked and the one I have in hard copy is mine has commercial craft yeast instructions as well if that's an interest for any home brewer. The pitching rates are a lot different.


Hi Nibbo,

Is that info available off the WWW and do you have a link?

Cheers


----------



## Nibbo (5/7/14)

Dicko,

I haven't seen the extra commercial info anywhere but on the brochures I were supplied with.
It's only one extra page so I'll scan it for you.

View attachment MJ Yeast Brochure.pdf


----------



## HBHB (5/7/14)

jimi said:


> I've not yet tried the workhorse but it sounds a lot like Notto. Hoping someone who has tried them both could describe how different or similar they are.
> Thanks in advance


Totally different to Nottingham Jimi - not even close.

LINK is for the entire 9 pages of specifications on all of them


----------



## anthonyUK (5/7/14)

Can you get Gervin Ale yeast over there?
It is apparently repackaged Nottingham and is around 1/2 the price over here.
Wilkinson's (Wilcos), a small supermarket chain stock some homebrew supplies and have their own brand of Ale yeast which has been confirmed by the company to be repackaged Nottingham too.
This is around £2 a pack.


----------



## dicko (6/7/14)

Nibbo said:


> Dicko,
> 
> I haven't seen the extra commercial info anywhere but on the brochures I were supplied with.
> It's only one extra page so I'll scan it for you.
> ...


Thank you for that info Nibbo,

Is MJ Yeast available in commercial packs like the Notto 500 gramm pack?


----------



## Nibbo (6/7/14)

dicko said:


> Thank you for that info Nibbo,
> 
> Is MJ Yeast available in commercial packs like the Notto 500 gramm pack?


Yeah, all the MJ yeast series are available to be purchased in the 500g bricks.


----------



## Nibbo (21/9/14)

Reviving an old thread. 

I've now had the chance to use the Mangrove Jack's M10 Workhorse yeast on a couple different beers.

The first was the end of last year. The beer was a porter which had been a stuff up when mashing so I didn't feel I really learnt anything about it on this beer. The beer was mashed at 72 for 40 mins rather than 62. Whoops.

The ferment temp was set at 18 and on the second day it was firing all guns with a big krausen. By the third day it was done. No mucking around but I felt the mash temp was my issue here.

The second beer I used it on was a stout I made last Thursday night.

I mashed on the stove top and the temps were where I wanted them.

I pitched the yeast that night and found there to be action Friday morning.

Upon getting home, the blow off tube was bubbling 2 bubbles per second (very technical lingo). The temp was 20.

The reason I made the beer was for an exhibit at a local expo I was going to be at so I took the fermenter (5 ltr Demi) with me Friday night so I could setup and be ready for Saturday when the expo was on.

When I arrived Saturday morning, the temp had dropped down to 13 degrees and a small amount of krausen had tried to escape. The yeast activity showed no signs of slowing down at the low temps.

By around 1:00pm the bubble activity went from going nuts to stopping suddenly. No slowing down, it just hit a wall. 

I got her home and warmed her back up last night and took a gravity reading. The gravity had gone from 1.075 down to 1.020 from pitching the yeast late Thursday night to late Saturday night.

There's still bubbles coming from the blow off tube now but 1.020 is where I expected this beer to ferment down to. 

I'll give her a couple more days to do her thing but it's pretty much there now.

So in the two brews I've used it in, all I can say is it's a beast. I do still need to use this yeast in some more lower gravity beers to see how it performs but so far I like it.


----------

